# Ugly Betty



## Noel (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I was just wondering if anyone else here watches ABC's, Ugly Betty?? (http://abc.go.com/primetime/uglybetty/index.html)

I recently started to watch the show and it's really REALLY good! 

I have to say that my favorite characters are Henry (he's SOOOO adorable and is such a cutie! XDD!), Marc, and Amanda...they just seem to give the series it's spunk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So yeah, if any of you watch it, what do you all think?


----------



## sabn786 (Jun 17, 2007)

i loveeee this show!!!! i thought it was gonna suck but i was so wrong..its sucha good show..an that henry is soo good lookin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and marc and amanda are hysterical..lovee ugly betty


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2007)

I, too, enjoy watching Ugly Betty.  I am looking forwad to the next season.  The season finale was a cliff hanger, and I want to know more Amanda's back story.  I think UB and Daniel are going to get together in the end.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 21, 2007)

Love it!


----------

